# Using a scanner to obtain x-y positions and other information off a part...



## RichD (Nov 28, 2018)

Dang...
I had a real nice post going, then my old system crashed and lost it all. This time I'll keep it shorter.

Needed to make one of these. A door rotor latch for my truck.





To get all the x-y coordinates, radii, and angles I scanned it...




Used AutoCad to scale and trace the profile of the digital image into the program as a model. I knew the OD and the diameter of the central hole, and the overall length.

I also drew a degree wheel centered on the part and aligned it with one of the flats of the lobes. Used the ordinate dimensioning feature of the program to get the x-y positions of various features. In this picture I'm simulating the cutting of the included angles for the tips of the lobes and the degree angle for machining. See the little "tick" mark on the upper right ~155 degrees.




Another image showing x-y positions for the inside curves for each lobe...




A shot of the milling progress...




The system here won't let me show the installation pictures, but you get the idea. It's now in service for about a month and working fine in my old 1960 Dodge truck.

Hope this helps someone with an oddball repair job.

Rich


----------



## DJP (Nov 28, 2018)

Did you consider welding to add material to the worn out lobes which you could grind close enough for the old part to become functional again? That would have been my first approach plus a heavy coating of grease on final reassembly.

I congratulate you on your creative approach.


----------



## MachineTom (Nov 28, 2018)

That looks great, did you use AL for that part, or is that a really nice finish on the steel. 


Yeah Tech stuff can make tough jobs so easy. I was making a wind sculpture for my daughter. Designed the wind vanes with scissors on paper, scanned on a printer, then sent to a buddy who input them to his CNC Plasma cutter, and cut them out of SS for me.


----------



## RichD (Nov 28, 2018)

DJP said:


> Did you consider welding to add material to the worn out lobes which you could grind close enough for the old part to become functional again? That would have been my first approach plus a heavy coating of grease on final reassembly.
> 
> I congratulate you on your creative approach.


I thought about trying that, but it's made of pot metal I think.


----------



## RichD (Nov 28, 2018)

MachineTom said:


> That looks great, did you use AL for that part, or is that a really nice finish on the steel.
> 
> 
> Yeah Tech stuff can make tough jobs so easy. I was making a wind sculpture for my daughter. Designed the wind vanes with scissors on paper, scanned on a printer, then sent to a buddy who input them to his CNC Plasma cutter, and cut them out of SS for me.



Yes I used aluminum since that's easier to machine. It probably won't last as long as the original did but I only drive the old truck maybe 25 times a year.

It's good to know someone with CNC isn't it?


----------

